# Toots has cancer :(



## sarahann1 (3 January 2015)

My wee cat has horribly aggressive cancer, I'm gutted, she's the most affectionate wee cat, greets you at the door when you come home, always looks for cuddles. 

She's had one large marble size tumour removed which had grown from nothing in a week. She has numerous tumours popping up now, slower growing, but multiplying fairly rapidly. Her appetite has reduced she's getting homemade meals of liver and egg or chicken and egg to encourage her to eat something tasty and nutritious. 

I just wish I could make it better for her, I got her as a very nervous 6mth old and she's been with me for 11.5yrs. Most loyal cat I've ever met. 

Just devestated


----------



## FionaM12 (3 January 2015)

Oh how sad.  

There's nothing anyone can say to make it better. It's just rubbish when our beloved pets become so ill. I know you will give her the love and care she needs and limit her suffering as much as possible, and she's a lucky cat to have you to do that for her. 

Hugs for you and Toots. xx


----------



## sarahann1 (3 January 2015)

Thank you Fiona M, she'll be the most spoiled cat in all of Tayside that's for sure.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 January 2015)

sarahann1 said:



			My wee cat has horribly aggressive cancer, I'm gutted, she's the most affectionate wee cat, greets you at the door when you come home, always looks for cuddles. 

She's had one large marble size tumour removed which had grown from nothing in a week. She has numerous tumours popping up now, slower growing, but multiplying fairly rapidly. Her appetite has reduced she's getting homemade meals of liver and egg or chicken and egg to encourage her to eat something tasty and nutritious. 

I just wish I could make it better for her, I got her as a very nervous 6mth old and she's been with me for 11.5yrs. Most loyal cat I've ever met. 

Just devestated 

Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that and your wee girls health issue  hard to know what to say in horrid times like this.  Give her a wee gentle hug from me.


----------



## Tiffany (3 January 2015)

So sorry to hear about your cat. People who don't have animals don't always understand that they become part of the family. (((hugs))) for both of you.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 January 2015)

Awwhh, couldn't leave this without saying how sorry I am. 

We had a little puss called Toots a good few years ago........... she was jet black with a white bit under her throat; I still look for her in her little box in our outhouse.........

Sending hugs and pussy kisses. Don't worry, she will let you know when the right time is to let her go, they always do.


----------



## spike123 (3 January 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about Toots. I have a cat who had a fibrosarcoma. He had most of it removed but they couldn't give me a timescale as to how long he has left. He has now 5yrs down the line just started to drop weight and look a little poorly again so have a feeling I maybe facing the dreaded goodbye soon too


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 January 2015)

Am so sorry to read your news.  I hope that Toots and you have lots of quality time together before passing.  Sending huge hugs.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (4 January 2015)

So sorry to read about this. There is nothing like the love of a special cat.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 January 2015)

Oh golly, I'm so sorry to read this. She sounds like a very special cat, you must be heartbroken. I'm sure that she will enjoy all the homemade meals and the spoiling. Please let us know how Toots gets on.


----------



## sarahann1 (4 January 2015)

Thank you all so much, she's so couthy and very vocal, will shout at strangers in the street for cuddles  I once watched a girl cross the street to avoid her, she must have been frightened of cats and a week black tortie yelling at her must have been too much! 

This is her, she'll be carried about like this for ages 
https://twitter.com/suzimethinks/status/551688290211229696 

Spike, sorry to hear your wee one isn't well, hugs to you both.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 January 2015)

I am examining mine every week, seems goitre and cancer is likely for older cats, not sure what I would do with cancer .......... I might just jab them straight away, but then, I have not encountered the problem, yet.


----------



## Fransurrey (6 January 2015)

I remember that devastation too well. Huge hugs. Xx


----------



## pines of rome (6 January 2015)

So sorry to read this, all you can do is love her until the time comes! xx


----------



## sarahann1 (13 January 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words, she was PTS today 

The tumours had spread very aggressively and yesterday morning she couldn't eat anymore because of a tumour which had grown at the back of her throat. 

Totally gutted, I keep thinking I'll go and give her a cuddle.


----------



## Mrs B (13 January 2015)

sarahann1 said:



			Thank you all for your kind words, she was PTS today 

The tumours had spread very aggressively and yesterday morning she couldn't eat anymore because of a tumour which had grown at the back of her throat. 

Totally gutted, I keep thinking I'll go and give her a cuddle.
		
Click to expand...

So very sorry - I lost my darling little Small cat (also a nervous, 6 month-old foundling) to the same thing pretty much 2 years ago to the day aged 12 - I was shocked by how fast the lump/s grew :0(

Huge hugs to you: I completely understand how awfully bereft you must be feeling ... when you feel able, do share some more pictures of her and sleep well, Toots. x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 January 2015)

Sending you many hugs.  Sorry for your sad loss. X


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 January 2015)

sarahann1 said:



			Thank you all for your kind words, she was PTS today 

The tumours had spread very aggressively and yesterday morning she couldn't eat anymore because of a tumour which had grown at the back of her throat. 

Totally gutted, I keep thinking I'll go and give her a cuddle.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry RIP Toots- my little Mishka got cancer it wrapped itself round her pelvic and there was nothing they could do and it grew so quickly.  I know the feeling too well

 Mishka looked like Toots too


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 January 2015)

RIP Toots.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 January 2015)

RIP little one; happy hunting in the Big Mousie Country over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## spike123 (14 January 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear Toots has lost her fight. Gentle hugs for you xx


----------



## JulesRules (21 January 2015)

I'm very sorry :-(

I lost my 18 year old boy this week so I know how you feel. xx


----------



## Honey08 (21 January 2015)

Aw bless her, and hugs to you.  It sounds as though she had a fantastic life with you.xx


----------

